# Disney Timeshare Tour?



## Indy (Apr 8, 2011)

Just wondering what type of pressure is put on you in a Disney tour and about how long do they actually last?


----------



## logan115 (Apr 8, 2011)

Indy said:


> Just wondering what type of pressure is put on you in a Disney tour and about how long do they actually last?



Haven't done one myself but I've heard they're very low pressure, I would plan on it taking 2-3 hours all in.

Chris


----------



## dumbydee (Apr 8, 2011)

They do not pressure you....or at least they didn't us.  We were there about 2 hours as we had questions.  

They had a babysitting area for the kids to play in and we got Fast passes that could be used at anytime on any ride.  

We enjoyed to tour.


----------



## zcrider (Apr 8, 2011)

No pressure at all.  Zip, zero, zilch.  Just got our fast passes and we were on our way.  I did have questions, but my husband kept nudging me along, so I'd say were were out of there in about an hour.  I didn't like how the "show" room was in a warehouse and not really at the resort itself.  I would like to have gone to other resorts and really checked them out for real.  O-Well.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 8, 2011)

Indy said:


> Just wondering what type of pressure is put on you in a Disney tour and about how long do they actually last?



Yes it's true: zero pressure.  You watch a video, have some snacks, chat with your guide, run some numbers, receive your gift.  It's a very pleasant experience in fact.  Hyatt was also very pleasant.  Marriott and Westgate were nightmares.  I in fact walked out on the Marriott presentation, I actually was thinking of buying but the presentation was so full of lies and deception, I was disgusted and just stood up while the salesman was still talking and said, "We're done, just stop.". This was at Ko Olina, which is a particularly nasty Marriott locale, salesman-wise, not all Marriotts are like that.

Disney was a class presentation.

H


----------



## equitax (Apr 8, 2011)

*DVC is probably the best timeshare tour you'l do.*

They are of course interested in selling you a TS, but you *can* control the length of the presentation, and the free fastpasses you will get for attending the presentation (one per attendee including kids and infants, each usable three times) can very well net you time savings in the parks that well exceed the time you spend on tour...




Indy said:


> Just wondering what type of pressure is put on you in a Disney tour and about how long do they actually last?


----------



## klynn (Apr 8, 2011)

No pressure at all. DVC tours are very enjoyable.


----------



## Myxdvz (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, no pressure at all!  I was very suprised.  The time I spent there was more than made up from the time we saved using the free fastpasses.  And even if you end up buying (which we did), it still won't take lots of additional time as they send all the rest of the paperwork via FedEx.  I had all the time in the world to research, change my mind, not return the contract, etc.

Compare that to the HGVC presentation I just went thru last month which was an extremely hard sell.  They wouldn't give me any materials until I commit, and even if you do end up buying, they also force you to wait and sign all paperwork right then and there.  *sigh*.  After the DVC sales presentation, all other TS "sales" might be considered hard sell for me.


----------



## user name here (Apr 25, 2011)

We took the tour.  There was zero pressure and it was actually kind of fun.  We didn't get any fast pass tickets, but got some trinkets and a couple Disney gift certificates instead, and free ice cream!


----------

